# pumphouse to state bridge?



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

I just bought a new boat (14ft cataraft )
This is my second year on the river and my first year
on a full size...
I want to do an overnite starting at Pumphouse and either get out
at State bridge or continue down towards Burns area..
Can anyone tell me what the flow is like this time of year?
I am looking for mostly mellow yellow, with some small white water 
to keep it interesting...
Thanks for your time


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Usgs will have flows. You should be good. That was my first solo run but I did it at super high water. I could be wrong but check to see if they require groovers now for overnights. Have fun. Welcome to the buzz. Try searching and you will find more info on that run.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I just did this last weekend. plenty of water (guage at Gore is 750 ish, by statebridge the flow is probably around 1400). Afternoon winds will have you rowing some flats (around radium put-in, below yarmony rapid to Rancho).
Search the BLM site for their guide to this section. Nice float with good scenery and lots of yahoos to people watch.
There are no rapids to cause much difficulty, but perfect for practicing your skills.
Camp below Yarmony rapid, most campsites are in the 1 mile after the rapid (island camp, benches 1-3, other undesignated sites). This will break the trip up into 2 manageable sections (each about 7-8 miles long). Trains are extremely loud at nite...bring ear plugs

Bring a groover ..there are metal fire rings at the designated sites (but a firepan would be good is you need to stay at a bootleg site).


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

Spider/Endomadness
Thank you both for the advice!


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

I just checked the flow at Pumphouse, and its at 616...
Is that enough water? seems low..


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing...Hoping things come back up before the weekend


----------



## Raftpirate (Sep 2, 2011)

*Flow ok*

The flow is low but ok. A bit boney so watch more for pour overs and such. Stay in the main channels and you should be fine. Have fun and be safe !!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Ran it last Oct with 3 dogs and a passenger, it was low and slow, maybe 500cfs but fun. We took out at Radium though to avoid the great lakes rowing challenge.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

rawmilk said:


> I just checked the flow at Pumphouse, and its at 616...
> Is that enough water? seems low..


Rocky but certainly doable.
Don't panic, toss that rubber in the river and go. What's the worst that could happen?

Only two rapids of any note, should not be a big challenge. Beware the bridge at Radium, even at 600 the current is stronger than it looks, and wants to sweep you into the center support. Doing that will ruin your day.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

*flow*

Thanks for the flow chat. Boney is cool, but I dont want to drag all day...Only one way to find out.. (Jensjustduckie)whats the great lakes row challenge? sounds interesting..
Schutzie: thanks for the heads up at the bridge! I will keep that in mind


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm referring to the wide flat section of river after yarmony rapid, at low water there is basically no current and usually a nice stiff upstream wind will try to blow you the wrong direction. IMO it's a challenge rowing out at low water unless you have help, I usually have people in the front help me paddle it or swap out the rower occasionally, or take out at Radium if you're not camping on the river


----------



## chrisgebhardt (May 25, 2009)

how long would you say the float is at these low flows? Pumphouse to Rancho? Planning on fishing it Saturday


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

Jensjustduckie: thx for the clarification. I guess I will see that for myself on Sunday..good to be ready for it 
Chrisgebherdt: I'm not sure how many hours, but looking at the map it is about 12 miles..should be a good day float..see ya out there.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

Jensjustduckie: Is Pumphouse to Statebridge a good two day float or is it kinda short? Is it better to go to Bond? Thx


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pumphouse to Statebridge is a good two day float. Especially at low flows! Enjoy the week end!


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

A great float from pumphouse on down true, but for my money (and more importantly time) I like the state bridge to two bridges section best. Start at radium, float just past state and camp river left by any of the big pines - three or four great spots. Less people and better river.​


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

*pumphouse..*

Good to know its a solid two day float..Thx..I couldnt find Two Bridges on the map, I will look into that for the next time..Is that take out somewhere between Mccoy ans Burns?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Two Bridges is a new take out, as of last year. It's the first take out you come to after State Bridge.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes (rawmilk) Two Bridges is between Bond and McCoy. approx 5 miles downstream from statebridge. 

Road comes up quick on ya (from state bridge it is on the left, just after a horse corral) poorly marked gravel road, but you'll see the parking and bathrooms AFTER you blow by it.
extremely easy bike shuttle.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

*Two bridges*

Nice! that sounds like a good place to take out! I think I might try pumphouse to two bridges now..why not..might be a long couple days, but satisfying Thx everyone


----------



## Floater Hankey (Apr 1, 2012)

Rawmilk, do me a favor and post on this if you don't mind or send me a message about it as I would love to get back up there the following weekend.
Thanks.
-Hankey


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I'm doing Pumphouse to 2 bridges this weekend, I'm going up sat afternoon and putting in, going to camp along the river and then float a long day on Sunday.


----------



## rawmilk (May 9, 2013)

Floater: I will get back to you on how the float went, so you have a better idea what to expect..
Treswright3: I am planning to be on the river by 11 or so.. I will be on a 14ft blue cat. let meet up for a brew.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Ill be in a 14' Rocky Mountain raft with a stern seat and plastic decking, my name is Trace. But most of my float will be Sunday. Maybe we will meet up, if not have fun!


----------

